# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Εντερικά σε καρδερίνες εκτροφής

## rokylila

https://youtu.be/gjAk2y_YRSo

Kαλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!
Τον Αυγουστο αγορασα απο ενα φιλο μου εκτροφεα στην ιδιαιτερη πατριδα μου (ΗΛΕΙΑ) 7 καρδερινες απο την εκτροφη του.
Αφου σιγουρευτικα οτι δεν ειναι πιασμενα τα πουλια τα πηρα.Λαθοσ μεγαλο που δεν επισκευτικα τον χωρο τησ εκτροφησ του.
Τον Νοεμβριο εχασα ενα απο αυτα απο κοκιδια, αργησα να του δωσω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, και δεν τα καταφερε.
ΑΚΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ τα προβληματα, Το πρωτο κρουσμα ηταν ενα απο αυτα ειχε ποδαγρα, καρινα, και διεσταλμενα εντερα(1)
Ξεκινησα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη με baycox για 5 μερεσ και επαναληπτικη μετα απο ενα μηνα, για την ποδαγρα epithol  με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα
Την καρδερινα αυτη ακομα δεν την εχω βγαλει στην εξωτερικη μου εκτροφη διοτι το πτερωμα τησ ακομα δεν ειναι το σωστο και θα κανω παλι επαναληπτικη αγωγη με baycox.
Eπισης παρατηρησα οτι ενα απο αυτα( δεξια στο βιντεο)(2) που εχω στην εξωτερικη μου εκτροφη φουσκωνει κατα την διαρκεια τησ ημερασ σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα, και ειναι πολυ επιθετικο( σημειωση οταν τα αγορασα το ενα ταιζε το αλλο στο στομα)
Διαβασα οτι οταν μια καρδερινα εχει προβλημα, δεν το δειχνει για να μην φανει η αδυναμια τησ στα υπολοιπα...
Επισησ ενα αλλο απο αυτα σηκωνε το ποδι του συνεχεια και ειδα οτι και αυτο εχει ποδαγρα αλλα και το εντερο του ειναι και σε αυτο πρησμενο( στο βιντεο αριστερα)(3)
εχουν παρει ολα τα πουλια θεραπεια με baycox πριν 2 μηνες αλλα και 7ημερη θεραπεια με τσαι απο (βασιλικο,ριγανη,θυμαρι)
Αρα αυτην την στιγμη εχω τρεισ καρδερινες απο τισ 7 μεσα στο σπιτι με κοινα προβληματα, εντερικα και ποδαγρα, θα ξεκινησω θεραπεια με baycox παλι,
απλα θελω να ρωτησω 5 σταγωνες σε 100ml ειναι η σωστη δοσολογια δεδομενου οτι η ετιαρια δινει αλλη δοσολογια στισ οδηγιες τησ και επισης οτι η δοσολογια που δινει ειναι για κοτες και οχι για καρδερινες?
ακολουθουν φωτογραφιες απο κοιλια και για τα δυο απο αυτα(2((3)
εδω ειναι το (2) με την επιθετικοτητα και το φουσκωμα
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

εδω ειναι το (3) με την ποδαγρα και τα διεσταλμενα εντερα

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Titribit

νομιζω οτι λογω εποχης δεν βοηθαει στο νερο το φαρμακο αλλα απευθειας στο στομα του πουλιου

μολις δουν οι πιο εμπειροι το θεμα σου,θα σου δωσουν δοσολογια και τα σχετικα

καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι

----------


## amatina

3 ml BAYCOX 2.5 % oral sol. / L πόσιμου νερού

----------


## jk21

1η και 2η φωτο δειχνουν να εχουν εντερακι πρησμενο 


3η και 4η το πουλακι εχει λιπακι που πολλοι θα ζηλευανε στην καρδερινα τους αλλα αριστερα κατω απο εκει που ειναι το συκωτι ( το οποιο και αυτο δεν ειναι διογκωμενο και δε προβαλλει ) υπαρχει μια μικρη υποψια για εντερο .Ποδαγρα δεν βλεπω σε καποιο ....


Μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχασες το πουλακι απο κοκκιδια ... μπορει και μικροβιο και απλα δεν το επιανε προφανως το baycox


Στο βιντεο δειχνουν κινητικα δεν δειχνουν προβλημα αλλα μπορει επειδη ειναι σε ζεστη 


Η δοσολογια του baycox σε κρυο καιρο ειναι 2μισυ με 3ml στο λιτρο (αν δεν το πολυπινουν μειωνεις σε 2 ml γιατι η εταιρια λεει οτι οσο ψηλωνει η δοση μειωνεται η διαθεση να το πιουνε ) και το καλοκαιρι 2 ml 

Eγω θα σου ελεγα να δωσες και καποια αντιβιωση παραλληλα εκ των augmentin , baytril , cosumix , gentamicina

----------


## Titribit

2 παρατηρησεις ακομα,το χαρτακι στον πατο του κλουβιου να το βαλεις κατω απο την σχαρα για να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με τις κουτσουλιες τους και αν ειδα καλα το κλαδακι ισως ενα σιδερακι παραμεσα για να μην βρισκει η ουρα τους στο κλουβι και χαλαει!

----------


## rokylila

> 2 παρατηρησεις ακομα,το χαρτακι στον πατο του κλουβιου να το βαλεις κατω απο την σχαρα για να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με τις κουτσουλιες τους και αν ειδα καλα το κλαδακι ισως ενα σιδερακι παραμεσα για να μην βρισκει η ουρα τους στο κλουβι και χαλαει!


Το χαρτί το έβαλα σήμερα για να δω κουτσουλιές , σήμερα απομόνωσα τα πουλια , απο αυριο θα ξεκινήσω αντιβίωση εφόσον μου δώσετε σε μνμ την κατάλληλη δοςολογια , αυριο θα βγάλω φωτο και για το τρίτο πουλάκι (1) που έχω καραντινα εδω και ένα μηνα , και θα βγάλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες πιο καθαρές , έχω στην διάθεση μου και esb3 k cosumix, και θα πάρω και άλλες αντί βιώσεις αν χρειαστεί 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω για cosumix

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολα τα μελη του GBC.
Εβγαλα φωτο και βιντεο απο την καρδερινα (1) που εχω σε καραντινα 1 μηνα απο ποδαγρα σε προχωρημενο σταδιο, καρινιασμα, και εντερικα
πριν ενα μηνα ηταν ετσι
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

εκανα θεραπεια για ποδαγρα με epithol, και για τα υπολοιπα με baycox kai  cosumix
θεαματικα αποτελεσματα ειδα στην συμπεριφορα τησ με το τσαι απο θυμαρι, ριγανη, βασιλικο(πλεον θα το εχω 7 μερες καθε μηνα στο προγραμμα)
Σημερα ειναι ετσι
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

http://<a href="https://youtu.be/QIc...QIcb44SnRC</a>

----------


## jk21

και στο πουλι αυτο τα ιδια ... εχει ακομα τα χαλια του στην κοιλια

----------


## gonousas

Υπαινισσεσαι οτι επειδη ηταν εκτροφης ,δεν θα επρεπε να ειχαν κοκκιδια ? η απλως το αναφεερεις το οτι δεν ειδες το χωρο της εκτροφης του ατομου που εβγαλε τα πουλια

----------


## Titribit

Ακόμα και σε μια τέλεια εκτροφή οι καρδερίνες μπορεί να σηκώσουν κοκκιδια 

Σίγουρα όταν δεν υπάρχει καλή υγιεινή υπάρχουν επιμολυνσεις.

Καρδερίνες και κοκκιδια είναι έννοιες συνυφασμένες.


Όταν βάζεις epithol να μην λερώνεις το πτερωμα του πουλιου γιατί χάνει έτσι τις προστατευτικές του ικανοτητες.
Θα βάζεις την κρέμα σε 2 δαχτυλα σου  θα την απλωνεις και μετα ελαφρυ μασαζ στα σημεια που πρεπει πανω στο πουλί.

----------


## legendguards

Τα κοκκιδια ειναι μερος της ζωης της καρδερινας , το δυσκολο ειναι να καταφερεις να τα ελεγξεις , ο νοεμβρης και ο δεκεμβρης ειναι οι χειροτεροι μηνες για την καρδερινα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Βγαινω λιγο οφφ αλλα εγω παρατηρησει οτι οι πιο δυσκολοι μηνες για μενα ειναι η μεταβαση απο χειμωνα σε ανοιξη οταν ο καιρος φτιαχνει και μετα χαλαει ξαφνικα με περιεργες υγρασιες.Νταξει τωρα αυτο μπορει να αλλαζει απο περιοχη σε περιοχη,εγω στον Πειραια εχω μεγαλυτερο προβλημα με την υγρασια που ειμαι διπλα στο λιμανι παρα με τις θερμοκρασιες.

----------


## legendguards

> Βγαινω λιγο οφφ αλλα εγω παρατηρησει οτι οι πιο δυσκολοι μηνες για μενα ειναι η μεταβαση απο χειμωνα σε ανοιξη οταν ο καιρος φτιαχνει και μετα χαλαει ξαφνικα με περιεργες υγρασιες.Νταξει τωρα αυτο μπορει να αλλαζει απο περιοχη σε περιοχη,εγω στον Πειραια εχω μεγαλυτερο προβλημα με την υγρασια που ειμαι διπλα στο λιμανι παρα με τις θερμοκρασιες.


Ακομα χειροτερα να εχεις και ψηλες υγρασιες αλλα και ψηλες θερμοκρασιες οπως την Κυπρο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν οπως γινεται απο ενα δυο μελη πιο πανω , ειχαμε αναφορες απο ολα τα μελη μας για το ποτε εμφανιζονται στις εκτροφες τους προβληματα και τις ειχαμε τον καιρο που εμφανιζονται , θα ειχαμε πολυ πιο ασφαλη συμπερασματα για το ποτε ειναι η περιοδος των προβληματων και αν τελικα αυτη ειναι σταθερη πανω κατω ημερομηνιακα ή εξαρταται απο αλλες συνθηκες ή καιρικες μεταβολες . 

Το εχω ξαναναφερει αλλα η αναφορα μου θα χε αξια και θα γινοταν πιο πιστευτη αν ισχυαν τα πιο πανω ... παρολα αυτα να το επαναλαβω . Προπερσι προβληματα υπηρξαν Νοεμβριο και Ιανουαριο μεχρι μεσα Φλεβαρη και κυριως το Γεναρη  .Περυσι το μεγαλο σφαγειο εγινε τον Απριλη αν και προβληματα υπηρξαν και αλλες περιοδους οχι ομως με μορφη επιδημιας τοσο εντονη οσο τον Γεναρη του 2016 και τον Απριλη του 2017 .Το δικο μου συμπερασμα ειναι παντως , οτι η πιο ευκολη περιοδος για την καρδερινα , αν και εφοσον προσεχουμε τη διατροφη της και δεν μεινει νηστικη καποιο σουρουπο , ειναι με το που θα εχει πιασει για τα καλα χειμωνα (οχι οταν αρχιζει να χειμωνιαζει πραγματικα , οπως συμβαινει αυτη τη στιγμη ) και μεχρι να ξεκινησει η αναπαραγωγη .Φλεβαρη Γεναρη τα πουλια αν ο καιρος δεν εχει σκαμπανεβασματα , αλλα ειναι σταθερα κρυος (εκτος απο τις φυσιολογικες αλκυονιδες ) ειναι μια χαρα

Τα προβληματα συνηθως παντως ξεκινουν μετα τα μεσα Οκτωβρη ... εντελως τυχαια εκεινο το διαστημα στο στομα των καρδεριναδων και ειδικα των συλλεκτων της φυσης , υπαρχει η φραση << περνανε οι Οκτωβριανες >>  ...

----------


## rokylila

> Υπαινισσεσαι οτι επειδη ηταν εκτροφης ,δεν θα επρεπε να ειχαν κοκκιδια ? η απλως το αναφεερεις το οτι δεν ειδες το χωρο της εκτροφης του ατομου που εβγαλε τα πουλια


Όχι δεν υπαινίσσομαι οτι δεν είδα την εκτροφή του για να διαπιστώσω κοκιδια , απλά εντερικά , ποδάγρα μεςα σε ένα τρίμηνο -και έχασα και μια καρδερινα -, στην δίκη μου εκτροφή δύσκολο να έχουν συμβεί 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## legendguards

Η μετακινηση πουλιων και ειδικα καρδερινων ειναι αρκετο για να ανεβασει τα κοκκιδια καθε πουλιου οπως και την αναπτυξη μικροβιων που πιθανον να κουβαλα το καθε πουλι , γι αυτο πρεπει να τηρουμε και την καραντινα ,  τα πουλια σου ειναι στον χωρο τους , με την διατροφη που εμαθαν απο μικρα  και δεν ειναι το ιδιο με πουλια αλλου εκτροφεα





> Όχι δεν υπαινίσσομαι οτι δεν είδα την εκτροφή του για να διαπιστώσω κοκιδια , απλά εντερικά , ποδάγρα μεςα σε ένα τρίμηνο -και έχασα και μια καρδερινα -, στην δίκη μου εκτροφή δύσκολο να έχουν συμβεί 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

Καλη χρονια και υγεια  μαζι με ευτυχια για ολα τα μελη του GBC.
Χθες τελειωσε η θεραπεια και των τριων καρδερινων 
Καρδινα ΝΟ 1
Παρατηρω οτι εχι πτεροροια(παθολογικη?) εχει μαδησει σε αρκετα σημεια του σωματος της
, επισης εγινε επαναληπτικη θεραπεια με epithol (5 μερες) και αντιβιωση για τα εντερικα της
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


Καρδερινα ΝΟ 2
Επασχε απο ποδαγρα και αυτη και εντερικα.Πηρε θεραπεια 5 ημερες με baycox k cosumix, 
Και 5 ημερες epithol

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ ΝΟ 3
Εδω εμφανισιακα και σε καλη κατασταση ειναι αυτη εδω η καρδερινα σε σχεση με τισ υπολοιπες
Πηρε 5 μερες θεραπεια με baycox k cosumix ,επασχε απο εντερικα, εδω και 2 μερες κελαδαει κανονικα 

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

1ο και 2ο πουλι δειχνουν οκ στην κοιλια στις φωτο  , με ελαχιστα ορατο στο ενα , μαλλον το συκωτι αν και ειναι κεντρο και οχι αριστερα


το  3ο που δειχνει καλυτερα σε διαθεση οπως αναφερεις , εχει σιγουρα θεμα  με megabacteria ( επειδη εχεις το πουλι προς τα κατω ειναι αριστερα διογκωμενο οπως κοιταμαι , στο στομαχι )




δινεις αλλες 2 ημερες αντιβιωση cosumix στα 2 πρωτα και σε αυτα επαναλαμβανεις  μετα το διημερο αλλες 3 μερες μονο baycox  και μετα πολυβιταμινες 


στο τριτο ξεκινας τωρα μονο fungustatin των 150 mg  . Θυμισε μου αν εχεις δοσολογια για ποτιστρα .Kατι σαν να θυμαμαι απο παλιοτερα Αν εχεις μου τη στελνεις με πμ να δω οτι ειναι οκ και παιρνεις καψουλα , την ετοιμαζεις οπως πρεπει και ξεκινας 


Σταματα παντου το epithol .Δεν βλεπω ακαρεα στα ποδια  , μονο ταλαιπωρημενα φτερα απο την αλοιφη , ισως κα ξηροδερμια . Οταν δωσεις πολυβιταμινη να εχει και βιτ Β μεσα και βιτ Α

----------


## baroutakos

Λίγο εκτός θέματος και γω,απλά να αναφέρω ότι στη δικιά μου μικρή εξωτερική εκτροφή,φέτος τα πουλιά ζορίστηκαν την εποχή με τις δυνατές βροχές του Φθινοπώρου (που έγινε και η καταστροφή στη μάνδρα).Έλειπα επαρχία,δεν είχα πάρει τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προστασίας εξωτερικά των κλουβιών και πιστεύω η υγρασία εκείνων των ημερών έκανε τη ζημιά..

----------


## rokylila

> 1ο και 2ο πουλι δειχνουν οκ στην κοιλια στις φωτο  , με ελαχιστα ορατο στο ενα , μαλλον το συκωτι αν και ειναι κεντρο και οχι αριστερα
> 
> 
> το  3ο που δειχνει καλυτερα σε διαθεση οπως αναφερεις , εχει σιγουρα θεμα  με megabacteria ( επειδη εχεις το πουλι προς τα κατω ειναι αριστερα διογκωμενο οπως κοιταμαι , στο στομαχι )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δινεις αλλες 2 ημερες αντιβιωση cosumix στα 2 πρωτα και σε αυτα επαναλαμβανεις  μετα το διημερο αλλες 3 μερες μονο baycox  και μετα πολυβιταμινες 
> ...


Καλημερα, ναι την εχω την δοσολγια για ποτιστρα fungustantine 150, απλα εκανα λαθος στην δοσολογια της προηγουμενης θεραπειας δλδ αντι για ...ml την εκανα στο ενα λιτρο... μηπως να την κανω παλι απο την αρχη?

----------


## jk21

Οχι δεν κανεις τιποτα επιπλεον αν δεν λαβεις τωρα το πμ που θα σου στειλω σε λιγο  . Μετα δινεις κανονικα

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα, σημερα τελειωσε η θεραπεια με αντιβιωση και πολυβιταμινες και για τα τρεις καρδερινες.
Παρουσιαζω φωτο απο κοιλιες και για τις τρεις καθως και την θεραπεια που εχουν λαβει
Καρδερινα ΝΟ 1
ΑΙΤΙΑ
Παρουσιασε εντερικα προβληματα και ποδαγρα
Τελευταια θεραπεια με cosomix k baycox και 6 ημερες πολυβιταμινες  

φωτογραφιες κοιλιας







ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ ΝΟ 2
Παρουσιασε εντερικα και ποδαγρα και αυτη
ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ
Πηρε αντιβιωση με cosomix k baycox και 6 ημερες πολυβιταμινες
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΣ





[VIDEO]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1MWkw4peHo

ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ ΝΟ 3
ΑΙΤΙΑ
ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕ MEGABACTERIA
Πηρε fugustadin 12 μερες σε ποτιστρα
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ




https://youtu.be/Gt4IbYOgMRI

----------


## jk21

Στο πρωτο πουλι υπαρχει μια διογκωση αν δεις αναμεσα στο μαυρο πλαισιο που εχω κυκλωσει 



Πρεπει να κρατησεις το πουλι ξανα , να δεις αν ειναι κατι που μετακινειται σαν μπαλακι και πιο ψηλα ή σταθερο διογκωμενο εντερο ή ξεγελασμα της φωτογραφιας 
Ποια η διαθεση του πουλιου ; ξεχωριζει απ καποιο υγειες; 

Αναλογα θα τα πουμε για τη συνεχεια 


Στο δευτερο τα πραγματα δειχνουν οκ  ως προς τα εντερα αλλα αν δεις , εχει << μπαλακι >>  που εμφανιζεται στο βιντεο  .Θελω να μου πεις μονο για τη διαθεση του


Στο τριτο εχει ακομα θεμα (υπολοιπο ) απο το megabacteria 


Aν δεν ειχαμε νεα σου 12 μερες απο την τελευταια φορα , ισως ηταν και καλα ,γιατι αν δεν υποχωρουσε , το δευτερο 6ημερο θα σου ειχα αλλαξει δοσολογια 

Εισαι επισης τυχερος που και τα αλλα πουλια δεν πηγανε χειροτερα 

Σε μια ασθενεια δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε σωστη αντιμετωπιση , αν δεν εχουμε ελεγχο του πουλιου ανα 2 ή 3 μερες το πολυ  .Οι γιατροι το βλεπουν συνηθως μετα την αγωγη , γιατι ειναι πραγματικοι γιατροι και ξερουν τι εχουν δωσει (κανονικα μετα απο εξετασεις ) και τι περιμενουν .Εδω ολοι εμπειρικοι ειμαστε που παμε ψαχνοντας  . Θα εχεις δει να γκρινιαζω και σε αλλους Θοδωρη για το ιδιο θεμα και σιγουρα δεν το κανω για να εχω τα μελη ενεργα απο αναγκη στο φορουμ . Δωστε προσοχη οσο ειναι αρρωστα τα πουλια και μετα εξαφανιστειτε αν δεν εχετε να παρετε  κατι απο αυτο .Ομως σε αρρωστα πουλια θελει προσοχη ! 


Παιρνεις νεα καψουλα . Σου στελνω δοσολογια . Δινεις και στα δυο τελευταια fungustatin . Στο πρωτο θελω να δουμε πρωτα τι θα παρατηρησεις 

Στο μεσαιο καλα ειναι να μην επαιρνε εξ αρχης την ισχυροτερη δοση  αλλα οκ  θα ειναι μπερδεμα μετα να κανεις δυο διαλυματα

----------


## rokylila

οκ, εχεις δικιο για την απουσια μου, απλα και τα τρια ειναι σε καλη κατασταση δλδ, κρεμονται απο τα καγκελα( σαν νυχτεριδεσ) τρωνε κανονικα, καποιο κελαδαει κιολας , θα βγαλω βιντεο με το 1ο που ειναι και πιο πολυ καιρο σε καραντινα, και εχει παρει τα πιο πολλα φαρμακα, αλλα και το πτερωμα του ειναι χαλια,

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη εισαι καινουργιος στις καρδερινες αλλα να ξερεις οτι ξερουν να κρυβουν τα προβληματα τους 

Στο πρωτο αν δεν εχουμε θεμα με διογκωση εκει που εδειξα μαλλον δειχνει και καλυτερα  . Στα αλλα εχεις σιγουρο θεμα με megabacteria με πιο ηπια περιπτωση το δευτερο και το τριτο χειροτερη

----------


## rokylila

Σας δειχνω ενα βιντεο με την ΝΟ 1,

----------


## rokylila

Ευχαριστω Δημήτρη , απο αυριο ξεκινάω , αυγό μπορω να δώσω στα πουλια η αυγό τροφή πλούσια σε λουτεΐνη , συνταγή δίκη σου ειναι με ( τζοχος, αντίδι , σπανάκι , ταραξακο, αυγό , λάδι , μέλι , γάλα ,αρακά , καλαμποκάλευρο )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## NickKo

εγω προσωπικα δε θα εδινα φαρμακο κανενα .... θα εδινα παλι μονο αν πηγαινα σε πτηνιατρο ...

θα περιοριζα το στρες οσο μπορουσα φουλ τροφη, ουτε ελεγχο κοιλιας ουτε να τα πιανω καθε μερα ουτε θα πηγαινα καν κοντα τους κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας παρα μονο για τροφη και νερο το πρωι και ανα μερα για καθαρισμα ..

Εχουν τοσο καιρο τωρα στην ιδια κατασταση αν οχι παραπανω ....

Θα εδινα ριγανη σε αφεψημα αντι για νερο .... για 10 μερες .. δε ξερω πλεον αν πρεπει ν δωσω και κατι γ τ συκωτι στ τελευταιο ..

Εγω παντως το χερι μ δε θα το πληησιαζα καν στη φωτια για να πω οτι ειναι εκτροφης .....

Υγ: Γιατρος δν ειμαι ουτε ειδικος αλλα ειχα παντα καρδερινες (απο 10 χρονων) και τετοιες κοιλιες εχω ξαναδει σε ενα σωρο πιασμενες π εχουν περασει απο τ χερια μου .... την αποψη μου λεω απο την εμπειρια μ οπως ολοι .. οτι και να κανεις ομως θα θελαμε να μας ενημερωσεις θα βοηθηθουν πολλοι ..

HelloWorld

----------


## amatina

Τι τροφές δίνεις ,  σε τι διαστάσεις κλουβιά τις έχεις και πόσες σε κάθε κλουβί?

----------


## jk21

το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι δεν εχει καθαρισει τελειως ... κατι εχει δεξια σκουρο αλλα δεν διογκωνεται σαν μπαλακι 


Για αυτο συμφωνω με τον Νικο για ριγανονερο ή ριγανελαιο αλλα θεωρω οτι με την παραμικρη εμφανη ενδειξη νωχελικοτητας πρεπει να ελεγχθει απο κατω και να δουμε φωτο .Ομως οχι τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα που την κρατουσες εκει .Ετσι πραγματι στρεσσαρονται 


Κεφαλι αναμεσε σε δεικτη και μεσαιο μακρυ δαχτυλο .Τα δυο ακριανα και το προτελευταιο να αγκαλιαζουν το πουλι χωρις να το πιεζουν καθολου , ειδικα σε καμμια περιπτωση στο θωρακα 

Αν δεν το δεις νωχελικο ενδιαμεσα , η γνωμη μου ειναι να το δουμε σε μια εβδομαδα ξανα 

Στα αλλα δυο ειναι για μενα δεδομενη η χρηση fungustatin  (στο νερο )γιατι υπαρχει σιγουρα << μπαλακι >>

Θα προτιμουσα να εχουν σπορους ενισχυμενους αυτους που σπανε ευκολα .Αυγοτροφη μην δινεις γιατι εχει υγρασια και θα εχουν μικροτερη αναγκη για νερο και δε θα πινουν επαρκες διαλλυμα .Αν τρωνε αυγο , δινε ποτε ποτε σκετο αλλα θα σταζεις λιγο διαλλυμα μεσα στον κροκο σιγα σιγα να το απορροφα και να περνουν και απο εκει φαρμακο 




Το μηνυμα *στον καθενα* που εχει καρδερινες ειτε εχει αυτη τη στιγμη εκτροφης , ειτε εχει και πιασμενες  , ειναι οτι στο μελλον και μια πιασμενη να βαλει στο χωρο του , ανεξαρτητα του ηθικου κομματιου της υποθεσης , να ξερει οτι βαζει βομβα στην εκτροφη του . Ακομα και να μην αρρωστησει ,  το πιασμενο (που σπανια δεν αρρωσταινει στην πορεια ) θα μεταδωσει στην εκτροφη (εκτος των δεδομενων κοκκιδιων στις κουτσουλιες του ή τυχον παρασιτων οπως η τριχομοναδα που στη φυση υπαρχει και δεν ειναι σπανια οπως στα καναρινια ) και στελεχη μικροβιων αγνωστων στα πουλια εκτροφης . Στελεχη που στα πιασμενα να ειναι σε ισορροπια στο εσωτερικο τους και να μη εκδηλωνονται σαν παθογονα αλλα στα εκτροφης , να ειναι ξενα και να τα ξεκανουν ακομα και σε μια μερα .Ειδικα αν προκειται για πουλια ταξιδιαρικα που περνανε το φθινοπωρο απο τον τοπο μας

----------


## rokylila

> Τι τροφές δίνεις ,  σε τι διαστάσεις κλουβιά τις έχεις και πόσες σε κάθε κλουβί?


AΠΟ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ 
1 .MANITOBA,
2,συσκευασμενη ειδικα για καρδερινες, (απο γνωστη εταιρια στον αλιμο)
3.αποξηραμενη, τσουκνιδα, ταραξακο,εχινακεια
4.ξεχωριστους σπορους κια,καμελινα,κοκκινο ρουπσεν, 

τα πουλια ειναι σε εξωτερικη κλουβα πτησης με διαμετρο 2 χ 2
και ολες οι καρδερινες ειναι 7 στο συνολο

και για να μην φευγω και πολυ απο το θεμα, 
ΚΑΝΕΝΑ απο αυτα τα πουλια δεν ειναι πιασμενο.
Εχουν μεγαλωσει απο αυγα σε εκτροφη και ειναι χτυπημενα με φωνες, αυτα μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας και αυτα σας λεω.
Τα πουλια δεν χτυπιουνται στο κλουβι, απο την αρχη που τα πηρα, και μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι ταιζε το ενα το αλλο στο στομα.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΧΜΑΛΩΣΙΑΣ ΙΘΑΓΕΝΩΝ
Εαν με εχει κοροιδευσει ο εκτροφεας τι να πω , υπαρχει πιθανοτητα διοτι δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω εγω τα πιασμενα με τα εκτροφης

----------


## amatina

Βαλε στην διατροφή τους αυγοτροφή RAGGIO-INDIOS ή αυγό βραστό 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, δώσε διάφορα πράσινα λαχανικά ή συνθετικές βιταμίνες.

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη στο *θεμα των ασθενειων* , το φορουμ δεν ξεχωριζει ετσι κι αλλιως πουλια εκτροφης απο πουλια πιασμενα , οτι και να ηταν τα πουλια σου 

Οι ασθενειες βεβαια ξεχωριζουν και εχουν ειτε προτιμηση ειτε αιτια , περισσοτερο στα πιασμενα κατα τη γνωμη μου 

Βεβαια αυτο που λες , οτι εχουν << μεγαλωσει απο αυγο >>  στην εκτροφη , αν το καταλαβαινω σωστα , οτι ειναι πουλια που εχουν γεννηθει απο αυγα που γεννηθηκανε στη φυση και μεταφερθηκανε σε παραμανες στην εκτροφη (συνηθισμενη και γνωστη απαραδεκτη ηθικα τακτικη εκ μερους τους ) , τοτε να ξερεις  μεσα τα αυγα μπορει να μην κουβαλουσαν το μικροβιακο φορτιο των γονιων , εξωτερικα ομως σιγουρα , οταν περασανε απ την αμαρα της μανας . Αυτο ως προς την αγνοτητα τους σε θεματα ασθενειων ( και μεταφορας στο χωρο ξενου μικροβιακου φορτιου )  , ανεξαρτητα του ηθικου  . Δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το να εισαγαγουμε πιασμενα και μεγαλωμενα στη φυση μεχρι να βγουν απο τη φωλια σιγουρα αλλα και εκει υπαρχει θεμα  . Επισης αν τα πουλια ταιστηκανε αποκλειστικα απο ανθρωπο και οχι απο παραμανα (εστω και καναρινι ) δεν εχουν δεχθει αντισωματα απο πουλι και το πρωτο διαστημα της ζωης τους (μεχρι να τα αποκτησουν ετσι κι αλλιως σιγα σιγα , οπως τα αποκτανε και τα παιδια μας στους παιδικους σταθμους ) ειναι πιο ευαλωτα στις ασθενειες .Ειδικα μαλιστα αν ο ταιστης (σιγα μην τον αποκαλεσω εκτροφεα ) δεν ξερει να ταιζει και σωστα , πολλα βγαινουν σαν προβληματα στην πορεια (οφειλομενα στους candida που αναπτυσσει σιγα σιγα το πουλι , που το εξασθενουν και το κανουν ευαλωτο σε αλλα προβληματα ) 

Τα περι ταισματος απο τον εκτροφεα μονο και ουτε καν απο παραμανα , ισχυουν ακομα και αν γεννηθηκανε σε εκτροφη απο καρδερινες εκτροφης και ο ταιστης πηρε τα αυγα εξ αρχης , για να μην ακουσουν τα μικρα τον πατερα αλλα μονο οτι τους εβαλε να ακουσουν

----------


## NickKo

Ευχαριστουμε για την αναλυτικη περιγραφη του χωρου και των συνηθειων τους βοηθας πολυ και εμας και οσους διαβαζουν τ θεμα με οσες περισσοτερες πληροφοριες δινεις να καταλαβουμε πως και τι .... Ποιο μιγμα μανιτομπα χρησιμοποιεις ? Αν δεν εχει αρκετους λιπαρους μπορεις να προσθεσεις μιας και ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο .. 
Αν μπορουσες να ανλτησεις και αλλες πληροφοριες οσων αφορα τ συγκεκριμενα πουλια θα βοηθουσε ακομη περισσοτερο.. οπως αν τα ειχε σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη και εκεινος ?
Το χειμωνα τι τους εδινε πως τ συντηρουσε?
Ειχε αντιμετωπισει ο ιδιος στο παρελθον καποιο προβλημα με τ συγκεκριμενα ή με αλλα στον ιδιο χωρο αν ναι τι? Πως τ αντιμετωπισε?
Εχουν υπαρξει πιασμενα στην εκτροφη του?

Δεν εχει σημασια πλεον αν ειναι εκτροφης ή πιασμενα ή αν τ πηρε απο φωλιες ή αν ειναι απο γονεις πιασμενους ή αν σ κοροιδεψε ή οχι αλλα να γινουν καλα τα πουλακια ....ολοι οι οργανισμοι εχουν διαφορα μικροβια στον οργανισμο τους που σε αυξημενο πλυθησμο δημιουργουν προβληματα .... εμεις κοιταμε να δουμε τι το δημιουργει αυτο και αν μπορουμε με καποιον τροπο να τ μειωσουμε χωρις να ξερουμε 100% απλα μονο εμπειρικα και πειραματιζομενοι .. 100% μονο ενας πτηνιατρος με εξετασεις θα σου πει .. για μενα κακως τον αποφευγουν ολοι δν γλιτωνεις λιγοτερα σε φαρμακα κλπ ....

Για μενα περιορισε το στρες τους και δωσε τους οτι θεωρεις εσυ σωστο απο ολα αυτα π εχεις λαβει μεχρι τωρα .... ελπιζω να επανελθουν γρηγορα με οτι και αν επιλεξεις να κανεις .. και να το δουμε ολοι παρεα να συμβαινει ....

HelloWorld

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , διαβαςα οτι μου έχετε γράψει και πραγματικά σας ευχαριστω , απο σήμερα ξεκινάω τον δεύτερο κύκλο θεραπειας και στα τρία 
Στο 1ο θα φτιάξω αφέψημα (ριγανι, βασιλικό,Θυμάρι ) και στα αλλα δυο αντιβίωση με την δοςολογια που μου έχετε στείλει , θα επανέλθω με βίντεο και φωτο απο την κατάσταση τους 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

ως αντιβιωση υποθετω εννοεις το fungustatin , ετσι δεν ειναι ; για να μην γινει καποια παρανοηση με αλλα φαρμακα  (γιατι αυτο ειναι αντιμυκωτικο ,οχι αντιβιωση ακριβως ) 

Περιμενουμε νεα Θοδωρη και πιστευω σιγα σιγα θα ειναι μονο ευχαριστα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Βαλε στην διατροφή τους αυγοτροφή RAGGIO-INDIOS ή αυγό βραστό 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, δώσε διάφορα πράσινα λαχανικά ή συνθετικές βιταμίνες.


Φανταζομαι αν ειχαν μαθει να τρωνε αυγο το μηνυμα σου θα ηταν διαφορετικο Μιχαλη.
Τωρα περισσοτερη σημασια εχει να τρωνε ικαποιητικα για μην εξαντληθουν..

----------


## gonousas

> Φανταζομαι αν ειχαν μαθει να τρωνε αυγο το μηνυμα σου θα ηταν διαφορετικο Μιχαλη.
> Τωρα περισσοτερη σημασια εχει να τρωνε ικαποιητικα για μην εξαντληθουν..


τι εννοειτε κυριοι ? καντε το φραγκοδιφραγκα ...ευκολοχωνευτη (?) ,ανευ λιπους πρωτεινη ,για δυναμωμα ? καλα εως εδω? αλλα γιατι να ετρωγαν αυγο ? χειμωνιατικα ? και τι θα ετρωγαν την Ανοιξη ?

----------


## amatina

Για πες μας  ποια έλλειψη έχουν συνήθως οι καρδερίνες α) υδατάνθρακες β) λίπη γ) πρωτεΐνη? Και για δες τις διατροφικές ιδιότητες  του αυγού και πες μας διατροφικά τι παρέχει.

----------


## rokylila

Πάντως τα δικά μου τρώνε και αυγό και μια αυγό τροφή πλούσια σε λουτεΐνη (συνταγή jk21) ,με πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## amatina

Ναι Νίκο το αυγό από μόνο του υπερέχει όλων γνωστών και αγνώστων τροφών.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ναι Νίκο το αυγό από μόνο του υπερέχει όλων γνωστών και αγνώστων τροφών.


Η ερωτηση ειναι Μιχαλη αν ετρωγε αυγο θα προτεινες τα υπολοιπα εκτος χορταρικα;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> τι εννοειτε κυριοι ? καντε το φραγκοδιφραγκα ...ευκολοχωνευτη (?) ,ανευ λιπους πρωτεινη ,για δυναμωμα ? καλα εως εδω? αλλα γιατι να ετρωγαν αυγο ? χειμωνιατικα ? και τι θα ετρωγαν την Ανοιξη ?



RAGGIO-INDIOS  Για πολλους και καλους απο γο γονους  :Sick0022: 

Μαλλον εχεις χασει καποια επεισοδια και μαζι με αυτο την εμμονη μου για τροφες με Ε... και αδιευκρινιστα συντηρητικα,που και για οτι εχει να κανει με το θεμα τα θεωρω υπευθυνα κατα 90%των προβληματων στα πουλια.

----------


## NickKo

(Και τι μονο το 9% εχει να κανει με τη προληψη τη διατροφη και το συντηρηση.... εγω λεω να τα βαλω ολα μαζι να γινει 99% να αφησω και 1% ετσι για τη τυχη κλπ .. ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα σε αλλο θεμα καλυτερα αυτο .. εκει εχω να απαντησω και στους δυο .. καλα ειμαι μικρος μπορει να με γραψετε κανονικα αλλα δν μ νοιαζει και πολυ .. εγω θα πω αυτα π παρατηρω και σκεφτομαι (οπως το κανω αλλωστε) ..... ιδιως για τους φυσιολατρες ..γτ καλα το πανε ....και αξιζει .. καπου ομως το χανουν .... για τους υπολοπους με φαρμακα γ προληψη κλπ κλπ δεν θα προσπαθησω να τους πεισω να μην παρουν ασπιρινη για να μην τους πιασει πονοκεφαλος - ωχ η ασπιρινη καταργηθηκε ρε φιλε ή οχι ή ............)

HelloWorld

----------


## amatina

> Η ερωτηση ειναι Μιχαλη αν ετρωγε αυγο θα προτεινες τα υπολοιπα εκτος χορταρικα;


Όχι Νίκο δεν θα τα πρότεινα, είμαι υπέρ των φυσικών τροφίμων και οι δίκες μου τρώνε σκέτο αυγό αλλά λόγο τεμπελιάς βάζω και  συνθετική τροφή κάποιες φόρες, άρα σε τεμπέληδες θα τα πρότεινα.

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , θέλω να παρουσιάσω την κατάσταση των τριών καρδερίνων 5η ημέρα / 2ου κύκλου θεραπειας 
Βίντεο 1 
Κατάσταση μας στο κλουβί 



1ο θεραπεια με αψεφημα ( βασιλικός , ρίγανη , Θυμάρι ) 



Καρδερινα 2 
Θεραπεια με ενισχυμένη δόση fungostadin 

Βίντεο 




Καρδερινα Νο 3
Θεραπεια με ενισχυμένη δόση fungostadin 
Ειναι η καρδερινα με το πιο μεγάλο προβλημα megabacteria , αλλα και η κατάσταση της εμφανισιακά (κελάηδημα , κίνηση ) ειναι πιο ζωηρή απο τις άλλες δυο 
Βίντεο 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Απο τα 3 


το 2ο εχει την καθαροτερη κοιλια ασχετα αν δεν ειναι πολυ παχυ .Σε αυτο τελειωνεις την αγωγη και μετα πολυβιταμινες , προβιοτικα 


το 1ο σιγουρα κατι εχει δεξια διακριτο , δεν κινειται ομως σαν μπαλακι ξεκαθαρα και εχει σιγουρα διαρροια 

θυμισε μου γιατι δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη χρονο , τι εχει παρει εξ αρχης μεχρι σημερα σε φαρμακα εκτος απ τη ριγανη τελευταια 


το 3ο εχει την χειροτερη εικονα στην κοιλια και εντερα ερεθισμενα αλλα δεξια ειναι λιγοτερο ερεθισμενο απ την αλλη φορα .Βεβαια ειναι βιντεο και οχι φωτο ωστε να δω κατι με ακριβεια
Θα ηθελα και σε αυτο το ιστορικο των αγωγων σε ονομασιες φαρμακων 


Στο αρχικο βιντεο που τα εχεις ολα , ενω ειναι ξεφουσκωτα (ισως και λογω λαμπας μαλλον ) το ενα που εινα μονο του απλα δειχνει πιο ηρεμο ... ποιο ειναι αυτο ;

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη θα σου απαντήσω για τις φαρμακευτικές αγωγές αργότερα , αυτό που ειμαι μόνο τιυ ειναι το Νο3 , που έχει την χάλια κοιλιά και έντερα , αλλα ειναι και το μόνο 90% κελαηδάει , κεντάει θα έλεγα , δεν ειμαι 100% σίγουρος διότι έχω βάλει χαρτόνι μπροστά απο τα κλουβια για να μην με βλέπουν 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Η κοιλια του 3ου

----------


## jk21

Η κοιλια του 1ου με εμφανη διαρροια στο φτερωμα κατω απ την αμαρα 

και δεξια να προβαλλει  (πιο σκουρο ξεκαθαρα ) εστω και λιγο το στομαχι (μαλλον απ megabacteria )






Προσεξε που η κοιλια δεν ειναι μακροστερη πχ σαν το 2ο αλλα κοντη και χοντρη απο διογκωση εσωτερικη

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , το Νο1 
Ιστορικό 
21/11/2017
Το έβαλα σε καραντινα γιατί είδα να στέκετε στο ένα πόδι και να ειναι φουσκωμένο 
Απο φάρμακα πήρε επιθολ 5 μέρες και για τα έντερα πήρε esb3 , 2γρ στο λίτρο για 5 μέρες 

Φωτο 






4/12/2017

Μετά την αντιβίωση εδωσα τσάι μια εβδομάδα (βασιλικό , ρηγανη,Θυμάρι ) εξακολούθησε να ειναι σε καραντινα 

Φωτο 







Το επόμενο στάδιο ήταν κοντα στα Χριστούγεννα τα περασμένα που έγραψα το θέμα εδω στο φόρουμ και ξεκινήσαμε  θεραπεια με cusomix k bay cox 6days/6days 
Σημειώνω οτι κοντά στο Οκτώβριο είχα κανει προληπτική θεραπεια σε όλη την εκτροφή με baycox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

να δωσεις και στο 1ο fungustatin . Ειδα τα ποστ απο την αρχη . Ξεκινας για 12 μερες αλλα επειδη εχει διαρροια , πας φαρμακειο και παιρνεις augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg και οταν την παρεις μου λες και σου στελνω δοσολογια . Ας εχει παρει cosumix .Αν η διαρροια δεν ειναι απο το megbacteria και με δεδομενο οτι εχει φαρει και baycox και cosumix μαλλον ειναι απο κανενα ανθεκτικο ανεβασμενο e coli , παρα απο κοκκιδια . Εκτος αν θες να δοκιμασεις σκετο fungustatin αλλα ειναι λιγο ρισκο . Πρεπει τοτε να βλεπουμε ανα 2ημερο την εξελιξη μηπως επιδεινωθει ή δεν βελτιωθει εστω η διαρροια , γιατι συντομα θα αδυνατισει 


στο τριτο  συνεχιζεις με fungustatin ακομα και μετα το 12 ημερο (αν εχει ηδη παρει 10 μερες ) και αν αποφασισεις να το κανεις , μου λες για να σου στειλω λιγο πιο ενισχυμενη δοση  και θελω και σε αυτο να δωσεις augmentin γιατι η κοιλια του ειναι χαλια εκτος απο το θεμα με το megabacteria 


Απο την εικονα του ποδιου με την ακαριαση στα αρχικα σταδια , να σου πω  Θοδωρη οτι ο γνωστος σπου ειτε εχει πολυ βρωμικη εκτροφη με τα πουλια να ειναι σε πολυ μικρα κλουβια και βρωμικα ακομα και να ειναι πουλια εκτροφης , ειτε εχει και πιασμενα στο φουλ ειτε το πουλακι ειναι πιασμενο και στο εδωσε για εκτροφης .Σε καμμια εκτροφη (αρα διαχειριζομενη απο ατομο που ασχολειται σοβαρα με ιθαγενη ) δεν μπορει να φτασει σε τοσο προχωρημενη ακαριαση ενα πουλακι .Ειτε ηταν αδιαφορος ειτε το πουλακι ηρθε σε κακη κατασταση απο τη φυση


Σε καθε περιπτωση το θεμα ειναι να γινουν τα πουλακια καλα .Αν με υγεια σωστη πρωτα , διαπιστωσεις οτι καποια απο αυτα ειναι τοσο κινητικα που δεν ησυχαζουν και βρισκονται συνεχως στα καγκελα (ακομα και αν βρισκονται σε ευρυχωρο κλουβι )  , ισως με σωστη προετοιμασια (με σπορους σε κλαδια απο τη φυση κλπ ) να πρεπει να δοκιμασεις σε καταλληλη περιοχη να τα επαναφερεις σε αυτη

----------


## rokylila

Ειμαι έτοιμος απο φάρμακα , και μια απορία πήρα το προβιοτικό , μου είπε ο υπαλληλικός στο μαγαζί στα Πετράλώνα , οτι τα προβιοτικά τα βάζουμε σε αυγό τροφή και όχι σε νερο , επιςης αγόρασα μια αυγό τροφή κάπως ουρλοξ μου την είπε και έβαλα στο ΝΟ 2 μαζί με προβιοτικά και ποκυβιταμινες στο νερο του 
Τωρα περιμένω δοςολογια για το ΝΟ 1 κ ΝΟ 3 augmentin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω δοσολογια με πμ 


Το προβιοτικο κανονικα ο ανθρωπος το πινει κατευθειαν στο στομαχι με καψουλες .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι 100 % δραστικο στα πουλια και στο νερο αλλα στην τροφη ειναι οκ .Ομως αν το σκευασμα αυτο ή οποιο αλλο λεει στις οδηγιες δοσολογια για νερο , τοτε κανει  .Απλα σε αυτα που θα πινουν αντιβιωση θα σκοτωνεται και αυτο αυτες τις ημερες , αφου οι βακιλλοι που εχει ειναι καλα βακτηρια αλλα βακτηρια ...

----------


## rokylila

2η μερα θεραπειας με φαρμακα παρουσιαζω το ΝΟ1, για ελεγχο απο φωτογραφιες και βιντεο
Παρατηρησεις
Ειναι κινητικο, εχει ορεξη, χανει συνεχεια πτερωμα ομως, εβαλα και αυτροφη με προβιοτικα σαν συμπληρωμα στην διατροφη του
ΒΙΝΤΕΟ 



ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## jk21

Για την επομενη φορα που θα το κρατησεις , να εχεις το κεφαλι αναμεσα σε δεικτη και κεντρικο μεγαλο δαχτυλο Τα αλλα δαχτυλα χωρις καν να το ακουμπανε ουσιαστικα , αν τα κλεινεις το κρατανε με ασφαλεια . Ετσι φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να σου φυγει και πιεζεται και περισσοτερο 

Η κοιλια δειχνει καλυτερα στις σταθερες φωτο αλλα το βιντεο ειναι θολο για να δουμε για μπαλακι ,ομως μην το πιασεις ξανα αμεσα . Την 5η μερα ή πριν πας για δευτερο 6ημερο με fungustatin .Για να δουμε αν αλλαξουμε διαλυση στην αλλη μιση καψουλα . Τοτε να προσπαθησεις με χλιαρο νερο να καθαρισεις και τα φτερακια που εχουν κουτσουλιες κολλημενες στην αμαρα .Σε αυτο το πουλι θα ηθελα αυριο να εβαζες χαρτι λευκο απορροφητικο κατω , να δουμε κουτσουλιες

----------


## rokylila

Φωτογραφία απο κουτσουλιές για το ΝΟ 1







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Νορμαλ

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , σήμερα τελειώνει το 12 ήμερο με fungostantin (ενισχυμένη δόση ) και augmentin 5η ημέρα για ΝΟ3 
Τα φάρμακα που έχει παρει μέχρι τωρα ειναι το δευτερο 12ημερο θεραπεια με fungostantin 
Επιςης έχει παρει cosumix k bay cox στην αρχή της θεραπειας όταν άνοιξα το θέμα κοντά στα προηγούμενα Χριστούγεννα 
Το ΝΟ1 ειναι η 5η ημέρα θεραπειας με τα παραπάνω φάρμακα  , αργότερα θα βγάλω φωτο κοιλιάς και βίντεο και θα ανεβάσω για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες , η συμπεριφορά τους ειναι πολύ καλή και στα τρία , έχουν όρεξη και ειναι κινητικά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

Φωτογραφίες κοιλιάς , αργότερα θα ανεβάσω και τα βίντεο 

ΝΟ 1 








ΝΟ2









ΝΟ3







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

TΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ 
ΝΟ 1



ΝΟ2



ΝΟ3

----------


## Corvus

πιο μεγαλο ειναι το προβλημα με το φτερωμα νομιζω στο πρωτο πουλι.οι κοιλιες και των 2 καλα φαινονται.φουσκωνουν?

----------


## jk21

Στα δυο πρωτα δινεις 1 μηνα απ τωρα αλλες 12 μερες fungustatine 

Καλα ειναι σε 15 μερες να δουμε μην τυχον κατι επανεμφανιστει σε εντερα 



Στο τριτο συνεχιζεις τουλαχιστον για 6 μερες ακομα fungustatin 

Στειλε μου λιγο με πμ τη δοσολογια που επαιρνε αυτο σε fungustatin , μηπως την αλλαξω σε ισχυροτερη , γιατι δεν θυμαμαι αν ηδη εχουμε παει σε ισχυροτερη της συνηθισμενης , να μην γυρνω στα μηνυματα πισω .Αν πηρε μονο ενα 12ημερο μαλλον εχει τη νορμαλ δοσολογια 

Το τριτο δεν εχει καθαρισει ακομα αλλα φαινεται καλυτερα . Αυτο θελω να το βλεπουμε και ανα 3-4 μερες και 100 % πριν τελειωσει το 6ημερο τουλαχιστον , αν οχι τοσο συχνα

----------


## rokylila

> πιο μεγαλο ειναι το προβλημα με το φτερωμα νομιζω στο πρωτο πουλι.οι κοιλιες και των 2 καλα φαινονται.φουσκωνουν?


Φίλε Αριςτειδη σε ευχαριστω για το μνμ σου , όχι δεν ειναι φουσκωμένα όσο καιρο τα έχω μεςα στο σπιτι και ακολουθούν φαρμακευτική αγωγή , ειδικά το τρίτο κελαηδάει παρα πολύ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα!
Εκανα ενα λαθος και δεν εκανα ελεγχο στο ΝΟ3 το τριημερο παρα τωρα που τελειωσε η αγωγη του.Η κατασταση του ειναι πολυ καλη κελαδαει και απο φαγητο εχει ορεξη, τωρα οι φωτο που εβγαλα πριν λιγο αλλα και το βιντεο εγω δεν ειδα καποια βελτιωση ας μου πουν οι ειδικοι 
ΦΩΤΟ ΝΟ3 1/2/2018
 ( 6ημερο με fungostantin k augmentin) 2η περιοδος θεραπειας ισχυρη δοση









ΒΙΝΤΕΟ 1 ΛΕΠΤΟ

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα παει ! καθαρη βελτιωση ! ομως εχει υπολειματα μικρα για να καθαρισει εντελως η κοιλια 

Αλλες  6 μερες fungustatine τωρα σαν συνεχεια , στην τελευταια δοση που εδωσες

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα 
τελειωσε χθες η θεραπεια στο ΝΟ3 6ημερη (fungustantin+ augmentin ) στην πιο ισχυρη δοση
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Απο κατασταση ειναι πολυ καλα, και τρωει, κινειτε παντου και κελαδαει.
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ










BINTEO

https://youtu.be/PmKhqlIA_qg

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω την ιδανικη εικονα που θα ηθελα οσο αφορα υποψια υπολλειματων megabacteria αλλα δεν θελω τωρα να το κουρασεις αλλο με φλουκοναζολη  . Σταματας και θα επαναλαβεις μετα απ 1 μηνα αλλες 12 μερες , ομως θελω καθε 5 μερες να εχουμε μια εικονα μην τυχον υπαρξει επανακαμψη ενδιαμεσα

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα και Καλη Κυριακη
ξεκιναει σε μια εβδοαμαδα η επαναληπτικη θεραπεια και για τισ τρεις καρδερινες, εβγαλα καποιες φωτο και βιντεο ωστε να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας οσο αφορα τισ κοιλιες τους .Απο φυσικη κατασταση ολες ειναι σε πολυ καλο δρομο,εχουν ορεξη, ειναι κινητικες, και το ΝΟ3(MEGABACTERIA) ΚΕΛΑΔΑΕΙ
ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ
ΝΟ3








ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

----------


## rokylila

ΝΟ1








ΒΙΝΤΕΟ



ΝΟ2






ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

----------


## jk21

και στις 3 κανεις κανονικα την επαναληπτικη με fungustatin 

στο πουλακι νο 3 που εχεις βαλει πρωτο , δεν μου αρεσει η κοιλια του ακομα και ας ειναι οκ σε συμπεριφορα .Θυμισε μου απο αντιβιωσεις τι εχει παρει μεχρι στιγμης 

το πουλακι νο 2 στο δευτερο βιντεο του δευτερου ποστ που εχεις κανει , ολα δειχνουν οκ και ας δειχνει λιγο αδυνατο 


το πουλακι νο 1 στο πρωτο βιντεο του δευτερου ποστ , με προβληματιζει λιγο αλλα για καποιο λογο βλεπω μονο τις φωτο ενω το βιντεο δειχνει σταθερο και δεν ανοιγει κανονικα (σε μενα τουλαχιστον ) .Θελω και σε αυτο να μου πεις τι εχει παρει

----------


## rokylila

το ΝΟ1 εχει παρει τα πιο πολλα φαρμακα δεδομενου οτι ειναι το πρωτο που μπηκε καραντινα τελη οκτωμβριου
epithol,baycox, fungostantin...εχει την πιο καλη συμπεριφορα σε τροφη, τρωει συνεχεια αλλα και εχει χασει πολυ φτερωμα (λαιμο,σβερκο)
βιντεο
https://youtu.be/5nZkdevO-VU

το ΝΟ3, με την χαλια κοιλια εχει παρει baycox,fungostantin,augmentin, σε ηπια αλλα και σε ισχυρη δοση, 12ημερα
Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι, και τα τρια θα παρουν την ηπια η' την ισχυρη δοση για το επομενο 12ημερο?

----------


## jk21

Fungustatin θα δωσεις σε ολα , την νορμαλ αρχικη δοση , οχι την ενισχυμενη .Την δινεις απλα για εξασφαλιση μη επανακαμψης υποψιας megabacteria ή αλλης ενοχλησης απο αλλο μυκητα


Στο νο1 και νο 3 θελω να δωσεις και 6 μερες augmentin  αν εχεις αχρησιμοποιητο και αν δεν εχεις , να δωσεις 6 μερες tabernil gentamicina  10 σταγονες στην 100αρα που θα γεμισεις με διαλυμα fungustatin 

Aν δεν βελτιωθει η κοιλια , θα δουμε για esb3 ή cosumix μετα , αλλα θελω καλυτερα gentamicina αρχικα 

Το βιντεο συνεχιζει να μην ανοιγει σε μενα .Σε αλλα μελη ;

----------


## kostas salonika

Το βλέπω κανονικά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Τωρα το βλεπω και γω και εχουμε θεμα παραμενων και με megabacteria εκτος τα περιεργα εντερα





Επειδη θελω σε αυτο την ενισχυμενη δοση , για να μην μπερδευεσαι , δινεις και στα αλλα ενισχυμενη

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα, φτασαμε στην μεση της δευτερης φασης θεραπειας και στα τρια πουλακια με ενισχυμενη δοση fungustatin/augmentin
Η συμπεριφορα τους ειναι πολυ καλη και στα τρια, τρωνε ,ειναι κινητικα, και το ΝΟ3 κελαδαει ασταματητα...
Σας δειχνω φωτογραφιες και βιντεο απο κοιλια και για τα τρια

17/3/2018 8η ημερα θεραπειας

ΝΟ1







ΒΙΝΤΕΟ




ΝΟ2







ΒΙΝΤΕΟ




ΝΟ3







ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

----------


## jk21

Τα δυο πρωτα πουλακι δειχνουν οκ 

Το τριτο πουλακι εχει ακομα θεμα με κοιλια οχι καθαρη απο εντερακι που εξεχει εστω και λιγο και megabacteria που εχει μειωθει σαφεστατα αλλα εχει ακομα υποψια υπολειμματος 

Αν και στις 4 του μηνα ειχα ζητησει να εχουμε τακτικη εικονα , για να αναθεωρησουμε αν η αντιβιωση δεν κανει κατι , εχουμε νεα 14 μερες μετα , με την θεραπεια στην 8ημερα , αρα ξεκινημενη 5  μερες μετα την τελευταια επαφη μας ... 

Αν ετσι εχει συμβει και δεν εχω παρανοησει κατι Θοδωρη , τοτε δεν ξερουμε σε τι βαθμο προβληματος ηταν το  3ο πουλακι στην εναρξη της αγωγης , ωστε να αξιολογησω αν ειναι αναμενομενο την 8η μερα να εχουμε πεντακαθαρη κοιλια ή οχι και αν η αντιβιωση κυριωε κρινεται δραστικη ή θελει αλλαγη για τη συνεχεια .Εγω προσωπικα δεν ξερω πως να σου πω να συνεχισεις και δεν ειναι ικανοποιημενος απο την εικονα του τωρα , ασχετα απο τη διαθεση του και το μονο που μπορω να σου πω , ειναι οτι σιγουρα για καμμια βδομαδα πρεπει να παρει ultra levure , εκτος απο οτιδηποτε αλλο . Για το megabacteria εχει παρει αρκετη ποσοτητα απο την μονη δραστικη ουσια που υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα , την φλουκοναζολη (η αμφοτερικινη μονο απ εξω ερχεται και η νυστατινη του nystamysin μαλλον ειναι πιο ηπια ) και δεν ξερω πως θα εξασφαλισεις μη επανακαμψη . Ισως να δοκιμασεις nystamysin οταν τελειωσεις με το ultra levure γιατι ειναι σακχαρομυκητας και το νυσταμισιν θα τον σκοτωσει ) 


off topic αναφορα , απευθυνομενος *σε ολα* τα μελη της παρεας και τους επισκεπτες της  : αρκετοι που διαβαζετε το θεμα , ξερετε οτι ειτε εχετε δημιουργησει και σεις θεμα με ασθενεια του πουλιου σας στο φορουμ , ειτε οχι , εχω σταματησει εδω και αλλου την επικοινωνια για τετοια θεματα μη δημοσια , εκτος εκτακτων περιπτωσεων και μονο σε ενεργα μελη της παρεας , που ομως αν εχουν κατι νεο να προσθεσουν σαν πληροφορια , ζητω και αυτα να παρουσιασθουν δημοσια εδω .Ο λογος δεν ειναι για να εχει κουβεντουλα το φορουμ , ουτε για να εχει νεα μελη , γιατι μετα απο αυτο κανενας δεν μενει με το ζορι αλλα γιατι ολα πρεπει να παρουσιαζονται και να μαθαινει ο κοσμος και να κρινεται καθε προταση δημοσια , δικη μου ή αλλου μελους .Ετσι βγαινουν σιγα σιγα ασφαλεστερα συμπερασματα για την υγεια των πουλιων μας .Για να γινει ομως αυτο , πρεπει στο θεμα αυτο εστω , να υπαρχει τακτικη η παρουσια σας και η ενημερωση του . Εχω μαθει να λεω αυτο που θα βοηθησει μεσα στο χρονο τη βελτιωση της ζωης των πουλιων μας , ανεξαρτητα αν ειμαι αρεστος ή οχι και αυτο κανω και τωρα !

----------


## amatina

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο Δημήτρη, μπράβο και στο Θοδωρή, εγώ τα είχα ξεγραμμένα.

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη , η δεύτερη περίοδος θεραπειας με την ισχυρή δόση ξεκίνησε στις 10/3 , οι φωτογραφίες και το βίντεο βγήκαν χθες , σήμερα ειμαι στην 8η ημέρα , εχεις δίκιο για την αμέλεια μου , προσπαθώ να φανώ όσο πιο συνεπής μπορω στην παρουσίαση του θέματος για την υγεία των πουλιών πανω απο όλα , θα προσπαθήσω να ενημερώνω πιο τακτικά βάση προγράμματος , ωςτε να βοηθήσω και εσένα και τα αλλα μέλη στις παρατηρήσεις σας , που μέχρι στιγμής κρατάνε αυτά τα πουλάκια στην ζωή !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη αναφερομαι κυριως στην αντιβιωση που εδινες  , οχι τοσο στην φλουκοναζολη για το megabacteria  ... 4 του μηνα ειχαμε πει να χορηγηθει στα Νο1 και 3 augmentin ή gentamicina  . Σε αυτα ξεκινησε  και αυτη η αγωγη με την αντιβιωση (εκτος της φλουκοναζολης ) στις 10 του μηνα; και αν ναι , γιατι τετοια καθυστερηση (οχι στην ενημερωση αλλα στην εναρξη της ) και αν οχι (και την εδωσες αμεσα ) ποσες μερες εχεις δωσει; μεχρι σημερα; Πρεπει να τα αποσαφηνισεις για να δουμε πως θα παμε παρακατω , γιατι για το 3ο πουλακι δεν νοιωθω οτι εχεις ακομα ξεμπλεξει

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , η καθυστέρηση οφείλετε στην αργοπορία του φαρμάκου gentamicina , δεν είχε το φαρμακείο και το παράγγειλα και τελικά μου έφερε άλλο της ίδιας εταιρίας ( moly, mody ...) δεν θυμάμαι κάτι που ειναι για την πτεροροια απο οτι διαβαςα , όποτε αναγκαστικά και πήρα augmentin και άρχισα θεραπεια  με τα δυο φάρμακα που αναφέρω πιο πανω στην ισχυρή δόση , και στα τρία πουλια στις 10/3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## amatina

Τα δύο φάρμακα ενισχύουν  το ένα το  άλλο στη δράση τους (Γενταμυκίνη *–* Augmentin*)*

----------


## jk21

το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχει παρει ενα σωρο φαρμακα το τριτο πουλι , παιρνει τωρα και ισχυρο συνδιασμο και επιμενει ... 

Ειμαι σε διλλημα αν πρεπει να σταματησεις , να σταματησει λιγο η επιβαρυνση απο φαρμακα ( αφου κελαηδα ) μηπως βελτιωθει (αλλα με παρακολουθηση καθε μερα ) με σκετο ultra levure ή να συνεχισεις ...

----------


## rokylila

Θεωρώ και εγώ οτι μετά αυτήν την θεραπεια θα πρέπει να σταματήσω , συμφωνώ οτι έχουν παρει πολλά φάρμακα και τα τρία , θα το κρατήσω ακόμα μεςα στο σπιτι και επιςης το ΝΟ1 θα το κρατήσω μεςα  θα του κανω θεραπεια με tembernil muda , (εάν το εγκρίνεται φίλε Δημήτρη ) και το ΝΟ3 θα το παρακολουθώ συνεχεια και κάθε εβδομάδα θα βγάζω φωτο , να ποστάρω στο θέμα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

εννοεις το tabernil muda 


Aν το εχεις , ναι δωστου , ειναι πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα συγχρονως .Θεωρητικα κυκλοφορουν και πιο επωνυμα σκευασματα αλλα πρακτικα κανεις δεν εκατε να κανει ποτε στην  Ελλαδα μια οργανωμενη χρηση συγκρισης (εννοω ισως καποιος οργανωμενος χωρος που μπορει να αποτελεσει επαρκες στατιστικο μιγμα , δινοντας πολυβιταμινες με την  ιδια κατα τα αλλα διατροφη και στο ιδιο κοπαδι διαφορετικα σκευασματα ανα ζευγαρια πουλιων ) . Με δεδομενο οτι η εταιρια στα φαρμακα εχει δυο που εχουν αποδειχθει καλα (gentamicina  ,doxiciclina ) δεν εχω λογο να εχω αρνητικη γνωμη για την πολυβιταμινη αν και δεν την εχω δωσει 


εγω δινω στην anima strath που δεν ειναι καποια απο τα πολυ γνωστα ονοματα και επιπλεον διαφορα φυσικα συμπληρωματα 

το Νο3 προσωπικα θα ηθελα να το βλεπουμε ανα 3ημερο και αν το δεις νωχελικο , τοτε αμεσως .Η εβδομαδα ειναι μεγαλο διαστημα

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , τελείωσε σήμερα και ο δεύτερος κύκλος θεραπειας με αντιβίωση 12ημερο, ξεκινάω την αποθεραπεία με πολυβιταμίνες  και αμινοξέα και προβιοτικά και στα τρία , επιςης θα χορηγηθεί tembernil muda στο ΝΟ1 και ultra levure στο ΝΟ3 , δεν γνωρίζω την δοςολογια για το τελευταίο σε 80αρα ποτίστρα , ευχαριστω !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

> το Νο3 προσωπικα θα ηθελα να το βλεπουμε ανα 3ημερο και αν το δεις νωχελικο , τοτε αμεσως .Η εβδομαδα ειναι μεγαλο διαστημα


50 mg σε 300 ml νερο ειναι οκ για το ultra levure

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα!
Η πρωτη ενημερωση για την πορεια της υγειας του ΝΟ3 με ultra levure
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Πολυ καλη συμπεριφορα του και πολυ καλη διαθεση, κελαδαει ασταματητα, εχει ορεξη, και ειναι κινητικο
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ






ΒΙΝΤΕΟ



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUhc...ature=youtu.be

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατη η βελτιωση αλλα εχει θεμα ξεκαθαρα με megabacteria ακομα 

Συνεχιζεις ultra levure να συμπληρωσει 10 μερες , να δουμε μην τυχον βελτιωθει και το megabacteria οπως τα εντερα και αν οχι , θα δωσεις μετα fungustatin ξανα  , εκτος αν θες να δοκιμασεις νυστατινη (nystamysin ) αν και θεωρητικα ποιο ηπιο , ομως μπορει να << ταιριαξει >> καλυτερα σε αυτο το πουλι .Τωρα επειδη δινεις ultra levure που ειναι μη παθογονος μυκητας , δεν δινεις αντιμυκητισιακο προς το παρον

----------


## rokylila

Καλησπερα, δευτερο τριημερο ελεγχου κοιλιας για το ΝΟ3, χωρις καποια βελτιωση απο οτι ειδα.
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Διαθεση και κινηση πολυ καλη οπως και ορεξη, 
η ποτιστρα αδειαζει και υπολογιζω οτι πινει περιπου 60ml στα 80ml, που ειναι η ποτιστρα


ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ




ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

----------


## jk21

η προσωπικη μου αποψη , οσο τουλαχιστον μπορω να διακρινω , ειναι οτι το << μπαλακι >> εχει φυγει . Η κοιλια δεν ειναι πεντακαθαρη στα εντερα  (αν και θολη σχετικα η εικονα  ή μακρινη στο βιντεο ) αλλα σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει νεα διογκωση .Γνωμη μου ειναι να συνεχισεις με ultra levure  αλλα να αξιολογησεις και γνωμες αλλων μελων


το νερο μπορει να το χυνει . Απο κατω ειναι εντελως στεγνα ο πατος;

----------


## rokylila

> η προσωπικη μου αποψη , οσο τουλαχιστον μπορω να διακρινω , ειναι οτι το << μπαλακι >> εχει φυγει . Η κοιλια δεν ειναι πεντακαθαρη στα εντερα  (αν και θολη σχετικα η εικονα  ή μακρινη στο βιντεο ) αλλα σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει νεα διογκωση .Γνωμη μου ειναι να συνεχισεις με ultra levure  αλλα να αξιολογησεις και γνωμες αλλων μελων
> 
> 
> το νερο μπορει να το χυνει . Απο κατω ειναι εντελως στεγνα ο πατος;


Nαι Δημητρη, πινει νερο και ο πατος ειναι στεγνος, το εγραψα αυτο σαν παρατηρηση για να δειξω οτι παιρνει το φαρμακο κανονικα

----------


## jk21

οτι ο πατος ειναι εντελως στεγνος , αυτο αποδικνυει οτι το νερο το πινει και δεν παιζει ή κανει μπανιο .Η ποτιστρα μπορει αν αδειαζε απ τετοιους λογους .Αν πραγματι λοιπον πινει τοσο νερο , απο τη μια δειχνει οτι ισως εχει θεμα με νεφρα , διαβητη ή θυρεοειδη , απο την αλλη για να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο (να πινει πολυ νερο ) αυτο θα φαινεται 100 % στο μουσκεμα χαρτι κουζινας απο τα υγρα της κουτσουλια, αν βαλεις για μιση μερα να δουμε πανω σε φρεσκιες κουτσουλιες

----------


## rokylila

Σημερινές κουτσουλιές απο το ΝΟ3 , το χαρτί στεγνό απο την ποτίστρα , 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Νορμαλ κουτσουλιες .Δεν βλεπω ουτε υπερβολικα υγρα σε αυτες

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα, τελειωσε και το τριτο τριημερο με ultra levore για το ΝΟ3.
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Σε πολυ καλή κατασταση εμφανισιακα, κελαδαει, τρωει,ειναι κινητικο
φωτογραφιες




ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

https://youtu.be/1yRlEn-RuRY



Εχω κανει και ελεγχο στο ΝΟ1 , ειναι στα μεσα τις θεραπειας με πολυβιταμινες που ειναι ειδικες για την ανεξεγητη πτερρορεια (tabernil muda)
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Πολυ φοβισμενο, τρωει κανονικα, εχει καλη κινηση, δεν υπαρχει ακομα βελτιωση στο πτερωμα του
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ




ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

: https://youtu.be/vA5FHN5WQFY

----------


## jk21

To πουλακι νο3 εχει θεμα ακομα με megabacteria  .Ειτε δοκιμασεις ξανα fungustatin στην πυκνοτερη δοση απο αυτες που σου ειχα δωσει ειτε πας σε nystamysin σιροπι στα 0.075 ml πρωι και απογευμα στο στομα για 12ημερο .Μηπως αποδειχθει πιο δραστικο απο τη φλουκοναζολη

Στο πουλακι νο1 εχουμε επαμεμφανιση και megabacteria και εντεριτιδας . Ισχυουν τα ιδια και για αυτο (αν και αυτο εχει ανταποκριθει στο fungustatin απλα φαινεται δεν καθαρισε εντελως ) για το megabacteria ως προς την αγωγη και θελω να δωσεις στο στομα το φαρμακο (αντιβιωση ) που ειχες δωσει τελευταια σε αυτο (augmentin ή gentamicina τελικα ειχες δωσει; ) αλλα θα το τραβηξεις μαλλον για 10ημερο και οχ 7ημερο , εκτος αν εχει θεαματικη βελτιωση απο την 4η μερα


Παντως κατι υπαρχει στη διατροφη ή στο χωρο που κανει τα πουλια να ξανατουμπαρουν

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη αυτά τα δυο τα πουλια ειναι μας στο σπιτι , δεν τα έχω σε επαφή με τα αλλα , και ειναι σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί , απο διατροφή δίνω Manitoba k Indios με προβιοτικά 
Όσο αφορά τις αντί βιώσεις 
Α) το ΝΟ1 έχει άλλες 8 μέρες για την muda , οι οδηγίες λένε 15 μέρες θεραπεια , διακόπτω την αγωγή και πάω για αντιβίωση στο στόμα (augmentin) είχα δώσει και στα δυο 
Β) Για το ΝΟ3 θα αγοράσω αυριο nystamysin , και θα αρχίσω θεραπεια το θέμα ειναι οτι θα τα πάρω μαζί μου όλα στην επαρχία για κανα τριήμερο , και τα αλλα στην κλούβα τα υγιή (υπόθεση κανω ) προτείνεις αυτά τα δυο να τα έχω μόνα τους σε ένα κλουβί και τα αλλα σε άλλο ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

το 3 νυσταμισιν , το 1 και νυσταμισιν ( ή fungustatin ) και augmentin 


Xωριστα απ τα αλλα

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη , τα πήρα τα φάρμακα , δεν έχω καταλάβει ομως την δοςολογια 
Θα βαλω στην ποτίστρα ενισχυμένη δοςολογια fungustantine k augmentin και στο στόμα πρωί απόγευμα 0.075 nystamysin ? Όταν λέμε ενισχυμένη δοςολογια απο την τελευταία θα αφαιρέσω ποσό ακόμα απο την ποσοτητα νερου ;

----------


## jk21

αν θα δωσεις nystamysin ή fungustatin , θα το αποφασισεις εσυ στο Νο 1  .Ενα απο τα δυο . Την ενισχυμενη δοσολογια fungustatin θα στην στειλω τωρα με πμ  . Σε αυτο θα βαζεις στο διαλλυμα που εχεις καθε μερα στην ποτιστρα (αν δωσεις fungustatin τελικα ) θα βαζεις και augmentin που θα σου στειλω με πμ .Αλλιως μονο augmentin αν δωσεις νυσταμισιν 

Στο Νο 3 θα δωσεις nystamysin

----------


## rokylila

Καλησπερα Χρονια Πολλα, Χρηστος Ανεστη!!!!
Ειμαστε λιγο πιο πανω απο την μεση της θεραπειας, και δυστηχως υπαρχει προβλημα και με ενα αλλο πουλι, το ονομαζω ΝΟ4.
Μετα απο αυτην την εξελιξη, τα πουλια μπηκαν απο την κλουβα πτησης που τα ειχα ολα μαζι σε 90αρα κλουβα το καθενα χωριστα, με δικη του ταιστρα και ποτιστρα.
Το ΝΟ2, που ειχε γινει καλα μετα τις θεραπειες του προηγουμενου μηνα(δυστηχως....) μου εφυγε κατα την μεταφορα.....
Παρουσιαζω το προβλημα για το ΝΟ4, 
Εδω και τρεις ημερες το βλεπω φουσκωμενο και νωχελικο, απο σημερα το βλεπω και κοιματε κατα την διαρκεια την ημερας
Νομιζω εχει το ιδιο προβλημα και με το ΝΟ3, δλδ megabacteria.
Αμεσως το εβαλα καραντινα, και εβγαλα φωτο
ΝΟ4








ΝΟ3
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Δεν ειναι πολυ ζωηρο οπως το προηγουμενο διαστημα, και δεν κελαδαει
Παιρνει αντιβιωση στο στομα(NYSTAMICIN) πρωι βραδυ, και στην ποτιστρα ισχυρη δοση fungostantin k augmentin
Η κοιλια του εχει παρει ροδαλο χρωμα
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ




ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

https://youtu.be/tAjbqLDs1O4


ΝΟ1
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Ειναι το πιο ζωηρο απο ολα!
Αν και το προβλημα με το πτερωμα του δεν παρουσιαζει βελτιωση, κατα τα αλλα ειναι το μονο 
,που ανοιγει χωρις μεγαλη πιεση το στομα του στην συριγγα!!!
Ειναι κινητικο, αλλα φοβισμενο καθως ειναι γυμνο σχεδον σε ολο του το σωμα
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ







ΒΙΝΤΕΟ
Προβολη απο 19:00 και μετα

https://youtu.be/azA4scgs71o

----------


## jk21

το Νο3 δειχνει να πηγαινει σαν εικονα κοιλιας καπως καλυτερα . Σαν συμπεριφορα εσυ μπορεις να αξιολογησεις καλυτερα ... Παρολο που ειχα πει ειτε nystamysin ειτε fungustatin και συ δινεις και τα δυο για το megabacteria , δεν βλεπω σε αυτο το θεμα να φευγει το μπαλακι και ειμαι προβληματισμενος ιδιαιτερα ....


Το Νο1  εχει διογκωμενο εντερο και δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω αν δεξια ξεχωριζει << μπαλακι >> αλλα μαλλον οχι . Δεν δειχνει βελτιωση σημαντικη η εντεριτιδα  ,  δεν εχει ομως αδυνατισει επιπλεον 


Στο νο4 το νεο πουλακι , δωσε και fungustatin για μεγαμπακτηρια και augmentin ή αλλη ισχυρη αντιβιωση για πιθανο μικροβιο αν το πουλι ειναι ιδιαιτερα φουσκωμενο οπως αναφερεις και κοιμαται εντος της ημερας

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , η θεραπεια των 12 ημερών τελείωσε χθες.Τα πουλια έχουν πολύ καλή διάθεση με κελάηδημα , όρεξη, κινητικά .Συνεχιζω θεραπεια με fungustantine μόνο στο NO4 (το νέο) αλλα έχει ξεφουσκώσει , δεν δείχνει σημάδια νωχελικότητα 
Τα πουλια παίρνουν ποκυβιταμινες και προβιοτικά προς το παρόν , δεν έχω κανει μέχρι στιγμής κάποιον έλεγχο στην κοιλια για να μην τα άγχωσω , 
Ευχαριστω πολύ τον jk21 για την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση και τις γνώσεις του που με βοήθησε όλο αυτό το διάστημα ωςτε να φροντίσω τα άρρωστα Γαρδελια , ειμαι αισιόδοξος για την πορεία τους , 
Θα ενημερώσω παλι το θέμα σε περίπτωση υποτροπής 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη εχουν περασει αρκετες μερες απ την τελευταια επικοινωνια , η εικονα που εχεις , λες οτι ειναι οκ και μπορει να ειναι αλλα αφησαμε τα πουλια με προβληματα και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχουν πληρως καθαρισει , γιατι και παλιοτερα δειχναν κινητικα οκ αλλα δεν ηταν οκ απο κατω . Καλα ειναι να τα δουμε αμεσα αλλα εσυ αποφασιζεις ... στην εμφανη υποτροπη δεν ξερω αν τοτε ειναι ευκολα κατι αντιμετωπισιμο οταν ηδη εχουν εθιστει σε καποια φαρμακα

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη , τα πουλια έχουν παρει αρκετά φάρμακα και τουλάχιστον 4 κύκλους μέχρι στιγμής σε αντιβίωση ( το ΝΟ1 ειναι σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή απο τον Νοέμβριο ) , σκέφτηκα οτι ειναι καλύτερο να ηρεμήσουν προς το παρόν , έχουν αλλάξει οι συνθήκες στην κλούβα , δλδ έχουν τον δικό τους χώρο , χωρίς να τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους , και μην τα αγχώνω και εγώ με το συνεχές πιάσιμο , ωςτε να ηρεμήσουν , παρόλο αυτά θα τα βγάλω ένα βίντεο παλι κοιλια, το προσεχές ΣΚ ωςτε να δούμε πως ειναι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

Τελικα αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι αλλ η εξωτερικη εμφανιση των καρδερινων αλα τα προβληματα απο μεσα....
Και στα τρια το προβλημα παραμενει, οπως θα δειτε και στις φωτογραφιες και στο βιντεο που εβγαλα σημερα

ΝΟ1
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Ειναι κινητικο και εχει ορεξη.Δυσκολευομαι να το πιασω στο μικρο κλουβι που το εχω και δειχνει δυνατο οταν το πιανω στα χερια μου.
Ενθαρρυντικο ειναι οτι επιστρεφει το τριχωμα του ειδικα στην κοιλια. Εχει παρει σχεδον ολες τις θεραπειες που του εχουμε κανει απο τον Νοεμβριο(fungostantin, augmentin,nystamicin, baycox, epithol...)
Το εχω στην εξωτερικη κλουβα μονο του σε κλουβι, δλδ το εβγαλα απο το σπιτι μεσα που ξεχειμωνιασε.
που και το εχω σε καραντινα.Αυτην την εποχη ειναι στην 4η ημερα  με το φαρμακο, (tabernil, muda)
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ









ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

https://youtu.be/iXSsgbVzLkI

ΝΟ3
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Ειναι κινητικο, εχει ορεξη και αναγκη για μπανιο καθημερινα, σε σχεση μετα υπολοιπα.
Κελαδαει αλλα και εχει στιγμες που καθεται ακινητο, δεν κελαδαει οπως τον πρωτο καιρο που ηταν μεσα στο σπιτι.
Το εχω και αυτο στην εξωτερικη κλουβα, σε δικο του κλουβι.
Εχει παρει και αυτο 3-4 κυκλους απο αντιβιωσεις σε κανονικη και σε ισχυρη δοσολογια, επισης εχει παρει και baycox πριν.
Ειναι ιδιαιτερα φιλικο οταν πιαστει στο χερι, δεν κανει κιινησεις να ξεφυγει.
Αυτην την εποχη παιρνει πολυβιταμινες και προβιοτικα στην αυγοτροφη
Το προβλημα με το μπαλακι παραμενει (megabacteria)
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ






ΒΙΝΤΕΟ
https://youtu.be/H9rel8xdwpE

ΝΟ4
Ειναι το τελευταιο που αρρωστησε λιγο πριν το πασχα, μπηκε σε καραντινα και του δινω αντιβιωση στην ισχυρη δοσολογια (fungostantin+augmentin)
Σημερα τελειωσε το επταημερο, δεν δειχνει σημαδια να φουσκωνει, ουτε σηκωνει το ποδι του (απο πονο) οπως πριν
Ειναι κινητικο και τρωει κανονικα, κελαδαει λιγο
Ειναι στην  μεσα εξωτερικη κλουβα, σε δικο του κλουβι
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ






ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

https://youtu.be/23fUyNaT9To

----------


## jk21

Στα δυο πρωτα , πριν να εκφερω γνωμη , θα ηθελα για 1-2 μερες να περιμενουμε αν καποιο μελος μας , προτεινει κατι αλλο απ αυτα που καναμε μεχρι τωρα .Να πω μονο οτι το κυριο προβλημα στο Νο 3 ειναι πραγματι το megabacteria πια , αν δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο , παροτι που το μπαλακι δεν ειναι πια εντονο  . Στο Νο1 εχουμε ενα εντερο περιεργο που επιμενει . Αν το πουλι δεν ηταν εκτροφης , θα ειχα και κατι αλλο απο αυτα που συζηταμε στο μυαλο μου αλλα και σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα περιμενα ραγδαια επιδεινωση , ομως δεν υπαρχει .Απλα δεν υπαρχε βελτιωση 

Στο Νο4 εχεις ξεκαθαρο θεμα με megabacteria . Σε αυτο συνεχισε με fungustatin χωρις να σταματησεις (ακομα και 15νθημερο μηπως καθαρισει ) και το augmentin φτασε 9ημερο ακομα και να φουσκωσε .Αν και εφοσον ειχες αρχισει κανονικα τα φαρμακα , λογικα στο augmentin το 7ημερο πρεπει να το εχει περασει

----------


## amatina

Γνώμη μου,  κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου αναπαραγωγής είχαν εμφανίσει Black Spot.  Αυτό το είδος της Black Spot σχετίζεται με Atoxoplasmosis

----------

